# Spielzeiten werden nicht erfasst



## Lowcroft (19. März 2008)

Bei mir werden überhaupt keine Spielzeiten erfasst. Dabei habe ich die neueste Blasc-Version und bei allen Spielen in Blasc ein Häkchen. Habe gestern vor allem ziemlich lange WoW gezockt, aber auf meiner MyBuffed-Seite steht, ich hätte noch gar nichts bisher gespielt. Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Necroll (20. März 2008)

Geht mir genauso...

Auch meine Chardaten werden atm nicht übertragen... z.B. ist mein Dudu 39... auf mybuffed noch stolze 37... :-)


----------



## Hiskia (20. März 2008)

Hi ,

warum ist Warhammer online wieder aus der Spielstatistik verbannt worden??

*ich stand doch da auch mit auf der Liste*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan1182 (20. März 2008)

hi leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss mich den beiden anschliessen haben ein mage der lvl70 ist und bei buffed noch lvl66 und bei meinen anderen char ist der genau so wie kann ich das problem beheben s das es bei buffed wieder rechtig steht achsich habe die beiden addn dazu schon zweit ich wow spiele und musste es ausschalten könnte da das problem liegen. würde mich freuen wenn ihr uns mal sagt wie ich das wieder hin bekomme

gruß sniper


----------



## Wolaa (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

also das problem is auf dem account meiner freundin, Infernala!

wir haben in blasc die option an mit der spielzeit, ja. wir haben die gleichen einstellungen,
nur bei mir wird im profil die spielzeit angezeigt und bei ihr nicht, woran könnte
das liegen?

mfg


----------



## BeJotHaDe (21. März 2008)

Was bei mir nicht funzt ist *Bounty Bay Online*. Ansonsten wurde bisher alles gewertet.


~cheers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefoot (21. März 2008)

Gleiches bei mir - Charakterdaten werden zwar mit größerer Verzögerung aktualisiert, aber Spielzeiten werden nicht gewertet.


----------



## Roctar Bloodblade (21. März 2008)

Bei mir werden die Charaktere auch nur mit Verzögerung aktuallisiert und die Spielzeiten werden gar nicht erfasst.
Außerdem sagt der bei mir wenn ich Log-In prüfen mache, dass der Name oder das Passwort falsch ist, was es aber garantiert nicht ist. Liegt das vllt an dem Leerzeichen in meinem Usernamen? (mit %20 statt dem Leerzeichen geht es auch nicht)


----------



## c25xe (21. März 2008)

Bei mir macht die Spielzeiterfassung auch Probleme.

Mal logt er mit und mal nicht.

Ich spiele WoW im Fenstermodus (nicht maximiert) weil ich so einfacher auf dem 2. Monitor in der BlascDB etc stöbern kann. evtl hat es ja damit was zu tun.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2008)

Erm, danke für die Hilfe. Aber es kann nicht erfasst werden, was wir momentan noch nicht in der Liste haben. Was du bei der Spiel-Übersicht siehst, sind die momentan unterstützen Spiele.


----------



## Mat_Strife (22. März 2008)

diablo2 wird nicht gezählt hab 2-3 stunden gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. März 2008)

Mat_Strife schrieb:


> diablo2 wird nicht gezählt hab 2-3 stunden gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte jetzt gehen. 

BBO gibts jetzt auch.


----------



## Caleb_KdL (22. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem neuen BLASC 2.5 Client. 

Seit dem Update kann ich nicht mehr meinen Acc prüfen -> "Nutzername oder Passwort falsch" und kann damit keine Chardaten hochladen bzw Addonupdates runterladen. 
Ich hab zwar Sonderzeichen im PW und Nick, aber is das der Grund dafür?

Habt ihr eine Idee an was mein Problem liegen kann?

MfG


----------



## Rhina (22. März 2008)

Caleb_KdL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit dem neuen BLASC 2.5 Client.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das geiche Problem. Bin nach so vielen Versuchen auch sicher das ich mich nicht vertippt habe oder so.


----------



## Denknix (22. März 2008)

Bei mir auch das selbe Problem er loggt keine Spielzeiten und es wird mir angezeigt das meine Logindaten für Buffed falsch sein sollen was aber nicht der fall ist!

Wäre schön wenn jemand von Buffed eine Lösung für unser Problem findet und hier postet!


----------



## Mive (22. März 2008)

**hat sich erledigt**


----------



## Mive (22. März 2008)

Hi, 

ich konnte bei mir das Spielzeiten Problem jetzt doch beseitigen.
Auffällig war, dass schon unter "Allgemeines" mein Account angeblich
nicht stimmte.
Also deinstallieren, alle Einträge, bezügl. Buffed im WTF + Addon -Ordner löschen.
(Ich habe es bei jedem Char gemacht)
Und neu Installiert !
Jetzt klappt auch die Account Zuordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
Mive


----------



## Denknix (22. März 2008)

Ja geht wenn man es neuinstalliert und die Blasc Addons aus dem Ordner löscht jedoch braucht man nicht die dateien aus dem WTF Ordner löschen wie Mive geschrieben hat.

Aber trotzdem danke Mive für die Problembeseitigung ^^


----------



## Infernala (23. März 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben
ich weiss nicht mehr weiter meine spielzeiten werden mir nicht mal angezeigt in meinem profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe den blasc jetzt schon drei mal gelöscht auch im WTF bei jedem char es will nicht gehen *wein* kann mir da denn echt keiner helfen 

grüße Infernala


----------



## Mive (23. März 2008)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Ja geht wenn man es neuinstalliert und die Blasc Addons aus dem Ordner löscht jedoch braucht man nicht die dateien aus dem WTF Ordner löschen wie Mive geschrieben hat.
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke Mive für die Problembeseitigung ^^



Wollte nur ganz sicher gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowcroft (23. März 2008)

Also, bei mir wird die Spielzeit jetzt erfasst. Eben so wie die Charakterdaten, dass hatte auch nicht funktioniert. Ich hab das Problem folgendermaßen beheben können:

In Blasc im Reiter "Allgemein" stand zwar der richtige Nickname, das Passwort war aber total falsch (viel mehr Zeichen als es eigentlicht sind). Dann hab ich das richtige eingegeben und dann die Daten überprüfen lassen, worauf mir Blasc gemeldet hatte, dass diese nicht stimmen. Daraufhin hab ich einfach den Nickname gelöscht und nochmal neu eingegeben, Daten überprüft. Das war gestern, glaub ich, und gerade eben hab ich endlich mal in meinem MyBuffed-Profil meine Spielzeiten von WoW gesehen.


----------



## Illu74 (23. März 2008)

also kann denn keiner  wirklich helfen spiele viel wow aber da weden keine spielzeiten ubermittelt...           

pls help!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeXTorix (23. März 2008)

Meine Buffed Daten sind richtig, trotzdem wird die Zeit nicht gezählt.
Ich hab auch den richtigen Pfad von WoW angegeben, woran liegt das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2008)

DeXTorix schrieb:


> Meine Buffed Daten sind richtig, trotzdem wird die Zeit nicht gezählt.
> Ich hab auch den richtigen Pfad von WoW angegeben, woran liegt das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also - mit dem WoW-Pfad hat das nichts zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. BLASC installieren
2. Spielzeit-Plugin in BLASC installieren bzw. aktivieren
3. Links im Menü auf Spielzeit klicken und die gewünschten Spiele abhakten, deren Spielzeit erfasst werden soll
4. BLASC laufen lassen, Spiel ganz normal starten, spielen. 
5. Beendet Ihr das Spiel wird die Spielzeit übertragen. (Nur wenn BLASC während des spielens lief und das entsprechende Spiel abgehakt wurde.)


----------



## DeXTorix (23. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also - mit dem WoW-Pfad hat das nichts zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mhh ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgentwie funktioniert es jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolaa (24. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also - mit dem WoW-Pfad hat das nichts zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hallo,

also bei meiner freundin (Infernala) die auf seite 1 schon gepostet hat, klappts immernoch net und wir habens
schon mehrmals komplett gelöscht und auch wieder richtig installiert, bei mir klappts ja nur bei ihr net trotz gleicher einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamut (24. März 2008)

Also ich hab ungefähr in den letzten Tagen 5-6 Stunden Neverwinter Nights gezockt davon steht abe rnix auf meiner Mybuffed seite.bei Counter Strike Source funktionierts aber einwandfrei.


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2008)

kamut schrieb:


> Also ich hab ungefähr in den letzten Tagen 5-6 Stunden Neverwinter Nights gezockt davon steht abe rnix auf meiner Mybuffed seite.bei Counter Strike Source funktionierts aber einwandfrei.



Hat BLASC beim Starten von NWN rot zu blinken angefangen?


----------



## kamut (24. März 2008)

Hat sich erledigt jetzt geht es komischer weise .frag mich nur warum es die letzten Tage nich ging.


----------



## kamut (24. März 2008)

Wen ichs jetzt starte blinkt es nicht.Aber ob es in den letzten Tagen geblinkt weiss ich nich hab nicht darauf geachtet,


----------



## kamut (24. März 2008)

kamut schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt jetzt geht es komischer weise .frag mich nur warum es die letzten Tage nich ging.


Wen ich jetzt NwN starte blinkt nichts.Ob es die letzten Tage geblinkt hat kann ich nicht sagen da ich nicht darauf geachtet habe.


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

Hast du BLASC2 zwischendurch mal neu gestartet? Die Server haben die letzte Stunde leider etwas schlecht reagiert, weil viel in der Datenbank los was - wir haben bei den Spielzeit-Daten etwas angepasst, sollte eine neue Datei verfügbar sein. Seite Heute sollte NWN1 auch (leider) erst erfasst werden.


----------



## Wolaa (25. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also - mit dem WoW-Pfad hat das nichts zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hi,

woran könnte es noch liegen das die spielzeiten nicht erfasst werden!
bei meiner freundin gehen sie immernoch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firefoot (25. März 2008)

Auf meinem VISTA-Notebook geht's - warum net auf meinem XP-StandPC ??


----------



## kamut (25. März 2008)

Ne hab blasc nich neugestartet. Jetzt funzt es irgendwie überhaupt nich mehr weder bei Nwn noch bei Half life Deathmatch


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Also bei mir gehts auch nicht. Obwohl alles so ist wie von ZAM oben beschrieben.

Sag mal ZAM machst du auch Hausbesuche für Premium-Kunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sag mal ZAM machst du auch Hausbesuche für Premium-Kunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar - für die Sonder-Edition von 350€/Monat. Da fallen dann Reise- und Anfahrtskosten mit rein. *g*


----------



## Wolaa (27. März 2008)

Hey,

haben jetzt mal blasc auf meinen pc laufen lassen mit Infernalas einloggdaten und haben scannen lassen,
leider auch hier wieder keine Spielzeitanzeige im profil, woran könnte das noch liegen?


----------

